# World First 85



## GroberUnfug (7. Dezember 2010)

Servus!

da hat es DING gemacht. Der erste Spieler hat's laut Manaflask in 6,5 Stunden geschafft auf Level 85 zu kommen.

GZ an Forscience, Server Neptulon!

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/neptulon/forscience/simple


----------



## Nike3676 (7. Dezember 2010)

Fake?
In 6,5 Std. erscheint es mir doch recht unrealistisch...


----------



## Seridan (7. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

na dann ein Herzliches- GZ!

Ich hab es noch nichtmal  sitze bis 17 Uhr auf der Arbeit.

MfG

Seri


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. Dezember 2010)

Fake? Ich denke nicht, evtl. nen Bug, aber das Arsenal lügt nicht. ^^


----------



## Aske333 (7. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön,

d.h., da ich noch nicht eingeloggt und auch nicht die Beta gespielt habe, ist das für mich der erste Hoffnungsfunken. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, daß man für diesen Levelmist wieder zwei oder drei Wochen benötigt...aber ich denke mal, daß man es dann in einer Woche packt, wenn die ganz Kaputten es in nen paar Stunden machen.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Dezember 2010)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Fake? Ich denke nicht, evtl. nen Bug, aber das Arsenal lügt nicht. ^^



Immer erstmal von einem Fake, Betrug, Fehler in der Matrix etc. ausgehen? Könnte ja sonst an der Ehre kratzen.

Ich freue mich für den Spieler, war sicher ein hartes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab das Add-On noch nicht mal installiert :< und ich werd mir wohl auch einen Worgen hochspielen


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch sowas von egal. Freut euch lieber das in 2 Wochen Arena und Co startet. Was Aussergewöhnliches wäre es wenn er es aus dem Stegreif gemacht hätte aber das war von langer Hand geplant.So wie alle FIRSTs durchdacht sind und nur mit dem nötigen Rückhalt erspielt werden. Zu glauben man könnte als Einzelner ohne Planung mal ein FIRST abgreifen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto ohne System mit anschliessenden Blitzeinschlag bei Sonnenschein. Da hilft es auch nichts sich selbst als Progressgilde zu bezeichnen wenn man am Ende doch nur nach Guide spielen kann (und von denen gibt es bekanntlich mehr als genug)...


----------



## Garziil (7. Dezember 2010)

Vor 2min ging der erste *plopp* auf Blackrock auf. Ein Krieger der Gilde Utopie


----------



## Rainaar (7. Dezember 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Immer erstmal von einem Fake, Betrug, Fehler in der Matrix etc. ausgehen? Könnte ja sonst an der Ehre kratzen.
> 
> Ich freue mich für den Spieler, war sicher ein hartes Stück Arbeit.



Naja, wenn ich mir den Arsenallink ansehe frage ich mich wie er das geschaft haben soll? Mit Accountgebundenen Klamotten?


----------



## Sin (7. Dezember 2010)

Accountgebundene Sachen gehen meines Erachtens nur bis 80, darüber hinaus gibt es dann keine Bonus XP mehr. Sehr wahrscheinlich kannte er aus der Beta alle laufwege, hatte Buffs ohne Ende, seine Gilde hat ihm geholfen, etc.


----------



## Tolan (7. Dezember 2010)

Das wird dann wohl der Erste der motzt das alles Langweilig ist.
Grüsse


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Dezember 2010)

okay...irgendwie find ich das ganze etwas seltsam.
1. er trägt nicht ein einziges teil über level 80.
2. soll cata ja schwerer sein...also das es in teils gebieten tötlich ist unzureichendem equip (war zumindest auf der beta so muss ja auf dem live nicht so sein).
und wenn er nicht durch quests gelevelt hat wüsste ich nicht wie er das sonst so schnell erledigt haben könnte.


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Find ich irgendwie etwas krank o.O; Manche haben noch nicht mal angefangen zu spielen (Moi inbegriffen) und der hat sich schon die halbe Nacht durch die neuen Gebiete geprügelt. Na ja jedem das seine wenns ihm Spass macht..


----------



## schnatze (7. Dezember 2010)

Durchschnittliches Itemlevel 250
und keinerlei letzte ereignisse. keine questitems bekommen usw... 
würde mich schon interessieren wie das ging..


----------



## Aske333 (7. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> 2. soll cata ja schwerer sein...also das es in teils gebieten tötlich ist unzureichendem equip (war zumindest auf der beta so muss ja auf dem live nicht so sein).
> und wenn er nicht durch quests gelevelt hat wüsste ich nicht wie er das sonst so schnell erledigt haben könnte.



Schwerer ist ja so ne Sache...wenn sie irgendetwas schwieriger machen, dann liegt die Schwierigkeit im Endeffekt ja immer noch auf Kindergarten-Niveau, was das Leveln angeht. Und man weiß ja auch nie, welche Leute die Beta gespielt haben :-).


----------



## Phash (7. Dezember 2010)

ich denke mal, dass er das nicht allein gepackt hat ...
entweder durch puren grind mit dickem support ausserhalb der Gruppe, oder... hmm... 

auf jeden Fall ein wenig nerdig und ich glaub, er hat nicht soo viel von der lore mitbekommen


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

GroberUnfug schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> da hat es DING gemacht. Der erste Spieler hat's laut Manaflask in 6,5 Stunden geschafft auf Level 85 zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Der Arme, wenn er das Spiel nicht genießen kann...selbst schuld...kein GZ von mir wozu auch ?


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

von mir gibt es auch kein GZ  denn er hat sich nich mal die welt angeschaut etc ^^


----------



## Phash (7. Dezember 2010)

ah... schutzpala...

alles pullen pullen pullen PULLEN!
und tottanken...

2-3 Heiler hintendrauf und alles pullen!
dauert zwar ewig, bis so n Mob down ist, aber was solls  fällt ja nicht einer, sondern gleich 10 auf einmal um


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Schwerer ist ja so ne Sache...wenn sie irgendetwas schwieriger machen, dann liegt die Schwierigkeit im Endeffekt ja immer noch auf Kindergarten-Niveau, was das Leveln angeht. Und man weiß ja auch nie, welche Leute die Beta gespielt haben :-).



die buffed-redaktion.
hab da mal nen cast gehört (kann dir nicht sagen welcher) in dem sie sagten, dass eben noch keine questbelohnung drin wären (in der beta) und somit das leveln in den hohen gebieten fast unmöglich sei, da wenn man 2. mobs pullt den löffel abgibt.
und nu kannst du mir sagen was du willst...aber mit dem lvl 80 crap den der junge trägt ist der sicher häufig über die klinge gesprungen.
oder aber er musste nicht alle gebiete questen, was ich aber nicht glaube.
ausserdem hat der typ den sinn des spiels meiner meinung nach völlig verfehlt. aber wenns ihm ruhm und ehre einbringt der erste 85 zu sein... soll er halt.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Der Arme, wenn er das Spiel nicht genießen kann...selbst schuld...kein GZ von mir wozu auch ?



Genau so sehe ich das auch.... einfach nur KRANK und er Sollte WOW an den Nagel hängen.... !
Ich nenn sowas "krankhaftes Spielen" und andere WOWWWWW....


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> okay...irgendwie find ich das ganze etwas seltsam.
> 1. er trägt nicht ein einziges teil über level 80.
> 2. soll cata ja schwerer sein...also das es in teils gebieten tötlich ist unzureichendem equip (war zumindest auf der beta so muss ja auf dem live nicht so sein).
> und wenn er nicht durch quests gelevelt hat wüsste ich nicht wie er das sonst so schnell erledigt haben könnte.



Der Spieler haut einen Mob an. Die Gilde rennt als tobender Mob im Raid hinterher und killt die Mobs. 
Der Spieler bekommt volle EP. 

Dazu braucht man kein Highend Equipment und Quests wird er wohl auch nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Dezember 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch.... einfach nur KRANK und er Sollte WOW an den Nagel hängen.... !
> Ich nenn sowas "krankhaftes Spielen" und andere WOWWWWW....




und ich nenn es, jeder wie er mag


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2010)

naja, so ist sind halt die Menschen, die einen finden es krank, innerhalb so kurzer Zeit auf Level 85 zu kommen.
Andere finden es krank, alle 2min F5 im Buffed-Forum zu drücken.
Ich finde es schon interessant, daß jemand es in so kurzer Zeit schafft. 
Rekorde sind halt da, um sie zu brechen, egal, ob sie nun im RL-Spiel oder im Virtual-Spiel aufgestellt wurden.
Ich selbst habe gestern nicht einen kompletten Level geschafft, habe aber sehr häufig Server-First-Meldungen aufploppen sehen, von wegen erster Angler, erster Kürschner usw.
Wenn es den Leuten Spaß macht, ausserdem gibt es Erfolgspunkte, ist es daher auch krankhaft soetwas wie die höchste Punktezahl erreichen zu wollen?
Denn wenn man das in Frage stellt, kann man auch gleich das gesamte WOW-Spielen als krank bezeichnen.


----------



## Draceus (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
also:
1: So etwas schaft man nie alleine. Er hat mit sicherheit die Beta gezockt und ist dann Heute mit einer Gruppe von Heilern on gegangen die ihm dauer geheilt haben.
2: hat er laut Arsenal nur 2 Gebite im Schattenhochland erkundet und sonst nichts von den neuen Gebieten/Inis gesehen.
3: Ist er damit ein super Kandiedat für die "Ich Spiele, weil ich sonst kein Leben habe " Partei.
4: schaut euch mal seine Clips auf Youtube an. Ich bin aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus gekommen.


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich hat er das nicht allein gepackt...oO
Was meint ihr, was für ein Support hinter dem WOrld first steht? Da is eine ganze Gilde am werkeln, das heißt, eigentlich sollten mehr leute dafür ein achievement bekommen..*g*

Ich finds auch nciht schlimm, wenn das jetzt schon so ist. DAs war sicher ein Kraftakt und gut durchgeplant. Und was solls, dabei gehts ja nicht darum, dass er jetzt übermorgen alleine T11 durchgeraidet hat. Ich bin mir sicher, der / die Gute zieht demnächst in etwas gemächlicherem Tempo einen Twink hoch. Oder auch nicht. Mir egal.
Das beeinflusst mein Spielverhalten / meinen Spielspaß nun wirklich nicht, also find ich auch Flames bzw. Mimimimi-Posts irgendwie unangebracht. Das ist jedesmal eben ein Wettbewerb und bei einem machts DING und dann freut er sich und ich kann nur meinen Hut ziehen und etwas belustigt den Kopf schütteln.

Aber nerdig sollte das keiner schimpfen, denn ich denke, dafür sitzen wir alle zu sehr im Glashaus und da sollte man ja bekanntich im Keller kacken....naja, wie auch immer, GZ an denjenigen und alle, die folgen.
Mal sehen, wie schnell ich 85 werde. Und bevor jetzt jemand wieder mit diesem unsäglichen "olol, dann siehst du nix vom COntent und jammerst in ner woche rum" ankommt...ich hab ja noch mehr 80er als nur einen und werde insgesamt sicher genug von Content und Lore sehen...*g*


Edit:
Es ist unglaublich, wie sich sofort kübelweise Missgunst ausgießt über jemandem, der so etwas tut. Tsts, wie durchschaubar ist das denn? Nur weil jemand sich mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz an einen Rekord gemacht hat, wird er verspottet und lasst mich raten, er ist sicher auch HArtzIV-Empfänger..*augenroll*
Aber ich weiß..."Wenn ich das gewollt hätte, hätt ich das auch geschafft! Aber ich will nicht!"...Das sind die gleichen Leute, die vor dem Fernseher sitzen und über Leute lästern, die irgendwelche REkorde brehcen und meinen, so schwer kann das nicht sein, das würden sie auch schaffen, aber das is ihnen zu dämlich.

Warum sollte er das Spiel nicht genießen`? wer sagt, dass er jetzt nie mehr questet? Wie engstirinig kann denn bitte das Verständnis von Spielspaß sein? oO


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (7. Dezember 2010)

Letztes Mal hat er das doch via Mob-Taging gemacht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und gab promt nen Bann.
Schaun wies nach Lvl 85 für ihn läuft.


----------



## williisdead (7. Dezember 2010)

war ne 25er gilden nummer!
hier der link mit screenshots:

http://wow.ingame.de...ad.php?t=179344


----------



## Nuelo (7. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich möchte mal folgendes in die Runde werfen:

In Vashi'jir gibt es im zweiten Gebiet nach den Quest-Reihen in Nesiphir (sorry, die Namen liegen mir noch nicht) eine Quest, wo man mit Bomben drei Runden um den Tempel fliegt und dabei hunderte von Nagas wegbomben muss. Selber auf dem Mount bekommt man die XP's nur einmalig bei Abgabe der Quest, aber wer in der Gruppe mit hinten dran fliegt erhält für jeden Mob mindestens 1635 XP.

Bedeutet, dass wenn man gezielt jedem in der Gruppe hinterherfliegt, ohne die Quest selber abzuschliessen, man innerhalb einiger Minuten mehrere Hunderttausende XP's ergattert. Wenn eine ganze Gilde mit mit mehreren Dutzenden Spieler mitmacht und einen Spieler so gezielt pusht, so könnte das für mich die Erklärung sein. 

Mit meinem Kumpel haben wir die ganze Nacht wie Wilde durchgequestet und sind knapp Level 81,5 weit gekommen. Deswegen kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Spieler es durch normales Questen geschafft haben sollte.


----------



## Jincx (7. Dezember 2010)

1. Das Arsenal is (gerade in diesen Tagen) nicht immer aktuell!!!
2. Dieser Pala hat nicht nur world first 85 sondern auch, 1-70 damals in 24std. gemacht und war auch world first 80!! Er und seine Gilde bereiten sich warscheinlich schon seit Monaten darauf vor.
3. Ich gehe davon aus das gerade dieser Kick der erste zu sein für Ihn der Spaß ist und er mit anderen Chars in Ruhe lvlt ... da er sicherlich eh schon alles durch die Beta kennt!


----------



## Cazor (7. Dezember 2010)

williisdead schrieb:


> war ne 25er gilden nummer!
> hier der link mit screenshots:
> 
> http://wow.ingame.de...ad.php?t=179344


omg mein Beileid an die Raidgruppe.. nix gelevelt und todmüde am ersten Tag von Cata. Hehehe, irgendwie kommt Schadenfreude auf.


Grüße an alle anderen, die auch normal arbeiten!


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich hake es ab unter "Ausreizung der technischen Möglichkeiten der Spielmechanik", ziehe meinen Hut vor der findigen Gilde und stürze mich nachher selbst ins Getümmel, ohne Stress, aber mit der Ambition, auch bald 85 mit dem Main zu werden, gerade WEIL ich mich auf Cata gefreut hab. 
Wirklich alle Quests sehen, das kann ich dann in den weiteren Monaten. Weil ich seh das so: Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Main möglichst alle Gebiete seh und in 2 wochen 85 bin, sinkt die Motivation für die übrigen 80er schon, weil ich mti ihnen nur noch wiederhole, was ich bereits getan habe. Wenn ich aber jetzt durchdampfe und möglichst 85 werde, dann bleibt noch genug Unerledigtes, das ich gerne mit Twinks angehe. So gesehen bleibt mir so länger Spaß erhalten, weil ich dann parallel 85er Spaß habe UND TWink-Spaß UND mich auch früher auf die Startgebiete von Worgen/Gobbos stürzen kann..*g*


Edit: Wie wärs einfach mal mit der einfachen empathischen Grundübung "FÜr andere freuen" ohne SChadenfreude, ohne Hohn, einfach mal ohne Hintergedanken sich für jemadnen freuen.


----------



## Trez (7. Dezember 2010)

Jincx schrieb:


> war auch world first 80!!



Was ihm aberkannt wurde und einen Bann bescherte.

Ist schon eine beachtliche Leistung(über den Zweck lässt sich streiten) und ich hätte es vielen gegönnt, nur nicht Athene.
Ich versteh den ganzen Hype um seine Person nicht und ich weiß auch nicht was die Leute an seinen Vids so toll finden aber das ist vielleicht nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Keilthan (7. Dezember 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> omg mein Beileid an die Raidgruppe.. nix gelevelt und todmüde am ersten Tag von Cata. Hehehe, irgendwie kommt Schadenfreude auf.
> 
> 
> Grüße an alle anderen, die auch normal arbeiten!



Neid + todmüde nach 6,5 stunden? aso aso


----------



## Löwenfreund (7. Dezember 2010)

Vor allem ist der First 85-er ein Spieler, der keinen einzigsten Boss in der Eiskronenzitadelle gelegt hat. Es geht also auch normal.


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Löwenfreund schrieb:


> Vor allem ist der First 85-er ein Spieler, der keinen einzigsten Boss in der Eiskronenzitadelle gelegt hat. Es geht also auch normal.



Häh?


----------



## Loony555 (7. Dezember 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Grüße an alle anderen, die auch normal arbeiten!


Gruß zurück! Auch WIR werden heute noch zum Spielen kommen. 

Ich werde schon aus Zeitgründen ganz entspannt leveln.
Schon wegen Familie und Arbeit werde ich nicht mehr in 1 1/2 Wochen wieder auf Maxlevel sein, wie damals zu Wotlk Release.
Wobei ich auch damals alle Questtexte gelesen habe! Das werde ich auch jetzt wieder tun.

Aber ich verstehe die ganze Missgunst gegenüber dem World First 85er gar nicht.
Irgendwie scheint das doch einigen weh zu tun... Warum?! 
Lasst doch einfach jeden das tun, was er mag, ohne ihn gleich kindisch zu beschimpfen. 
Es tut doch wirklich keinem weh, wenn er jetzt World First Level 85 ist.


"In the future, everyone will be world-famous for 15 minutes." - Andy Warhol, 1968


----------



## Löwenfreund (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Häh?


Schau dir die Erfolge an, er hat keinen Erfolg in der Eiskrone, also auch keinen Mob gelegt dort. Ruf "Das Äscherne Verdikt" ist 0/3000.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (7. Dezember 2010)

Löwenfreund schrieb:


> Schau dir die Erfolge an, er hat keinen Erfolg in der Eiskrone, also auch keinen Mob gelegt dort. Ruf "Das Äscherne Verdikt" ist 0/3000.



Sinn?

Gz das der Typ sein Guide veröffentlich hat. Blizzard ist bestimmt schon an dem Problem arbeiten


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Löwenfreund schrieb:


> Schau dir die Erfolge an, er hat keinen Erfolg in der Eiskrone, also auch keinen Mob gelegt dort. Ruf "Das Äscherne Verdikt" ist 0/3000.



Ja ne, intellektuell habe ich den direkten Wortsinn deiner Aussage schon verstanden, aber was wolltest du uns damit mitteilen? oO

Ich versteh den tieferen Sinn deiner Aussage schlicht und einfach nicht.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2010)

Löwenfreund schrieb:


> Vor allem ist der First 85-er ein Spieler, der keinen einzigsten Boss in der Eiskronenzitadelle gelegt hat. Es geht also auch normal.



das spielt doch keine Rolle.
Er kann auch erst am 01.11.2010 angefangen haben WOW zu spielen, darf er dann nicht Server-First werden? ^^


----------



## Martok (7. Dezember 2010)

Tolan schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl der Erste der motzt das alles Langweilig ist.
> Grüsse



deshalb will ich mir in ruhe ein gebiet nach dem anderen angucken und in aller ruhe die quests dort machen.


----------



## williisdead (7. Dezember 2010)

ich finde es irgendwie auch sehr cool wie die gilde das gemacht hat! GZ
jeder so wie er es mag, auf die idee muss man erstmal kommen!

die jungs können ja immer noch alles gemütlich zusammenquesten.


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Also dieses "Argument" von wegen "ja wer zu bald auf max.level ist, motzt dann ja nur deswegen rum, dass alles langweilig ist" ist doch wie mir scheint, eine billige Ausrede.

Ich war in WotLK nach 10 Tagen Level 80 und bin nach 14 Tagen mit meiner GIlde NAxx gegangen. Das war weder sonderlich schnell aber auch nicht sehr langsam. Aber gemeckert hab ich doch nicht, weil ich "zu schnell" war, sondern weil der Content einfach müll war.

Es ist doch albern, zu behaupten, dass man mülligen Content interessanter macht, wenn man ihn langsamer erschließt.

Wenn der Content in Cataclysm gut ist und danach siehts aus, dann macht er länger Spaß, ganz egal, wie lang man auf 85 braucht. Wenn die Raids zu einfach sein sollten, dann spielt das keine Rolle, ob ich das nach 5 Tagen oder nach 5 wochen herausfinde. Also bitte, was soll denn dieses Geute von wegen jeder, der schnell levelt, verliert quasi das REcht auf Kritik. 
Wenn mir das Leveln Spaß macht, dann levele ich auch schnell, weil ich dann questhungrig alles verschlinge. Erzählt mir bitte nicht, dass ihr von Rennen auf gehen umschaltet und Questtexte nicht sofort anzeigen lasst und überhaupt nur alle 15 Minuten mal ne Quest macht. Das ist affig. Wenns flutscht, dann flutschts eben. WoW war schon immer ein SPiel das darauf baute, auch auf Maxlevel spaß zu machen. Wenn ich also morgen schon 85 sein sollte, dann macht das SPiel immer noch Spaß, zumindest sollte es das.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2010)

williisdead schrieb:


> ich finde es irgendwie auch sehr cool wie die gilde das gemacht hat! GZ
> jeder so wie er es mag, auf die idee muss man erstmal kommen!
> 
> die jungs können ja immer noch alles gemütlich zusammenquesten.



auf jeden Fall, finde es auch super, dass die Gilde da einstimmig hinter einem steht und ihn bei seinem Vorhaben unterstützt.
Sowas wird sicherlich nur in wenigen Gilden pro Server funktioniert haben, da trotz gemeinsamen Raidens 
und Unternehmungen der Neid auf Erfolge anderer doch zu groß ist, als dass man soetwas durchziehen würde.


----------



## Aske333 (7. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> die buffed-redaktion.
> hab da mal nen cast gehört (kann dir nicht sagen welcher) in dem sie sagten, dass eben noch keine questbelohnung drin wären (in der beta) und somit das leveln in den hohen gebieten fast unmöglich sei, da wenn man 2. mobs pullt den löffel abgibt.
> und nu kannst du mir sagen was du willst...aber mit dem lvl 80 crap den der junge trägt ist der sicher häufig über die klinge gesprungen.
> oder aber er musste nicht alle gebiete questen, was ich aber nicht glaube.
> ausserdem hat der typ den sinn des spiels meiner meinung nach völlig verfehlt. aber wenns ihm ruhm und ehre einbringt der erste 85 zu sein... soll er halt.



Nur weil sie bei buffed arbeiten, heißt es ja noch nicht, daß sie überhaupt spielen können :-). Ich kann mir auch wirklich nicht vorstellen, daß die Schwierigkeit so extrem ist. Das würde ja gegen alles sprechen, was Blizzard in den letzten Jahren (und den letzten Patches) gemacht hat. Nämlich das Spiel von der Schwierigkeit "baby" auf die Schwierigkeit "einarmig_und_blind" zu setzen. Aber ich bin auch schon gespannt auf heute Abend :-).

Und der Sinn des Spieles ist der, den jeder für sich selbst darin findet. Ich hasse Leveln auch und bin froh, wenn ich das hinter mir habe. Denn wie ich schonmal hier irgendwo gesagt habe, für manche Spieler fängt das Spiel immer erst mit dem Maxlevel an und alles vorher ist langweiliger Zwang.


----------



## xXx-Boon (7. Dezember 2010)

Finde das einfach nur arm und traurig das man sowas tun muss für einen Erfolg der einen spielerisch NICHTS bringt. 

xD


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

xXx-Boon schrieb:


> Finde das einfach nur arm und traurig das man sowas tun muss für einen Erfolg der einen spielerisch NICHTS bringt.
> 
> xD



Und ich finde es arm und traurig, dass man sich dermaßen darüber ereifern kann.

GERADE weil es spielerisch wurst ist, kann ich das doch zur Kenntnis nehmen, anerkennen und weitermachen. 
So what?


----------



## xXx-Boon (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Und ich finde es arm und traurig, dass man sich dermaßen darüber ereifern kann.
> 
> GERADE weil es spielerisch wurst ist, kann ich das doch zur Kenntnis nehmen, anerkennen und weitermachen.
> So what?



Es ist MEINE Meinung und ich darf es dumm und arm finden. Ich finde es auch arm mit Sprungstiefel über ein Auto zu hopsen um ins Fernsehn zu kommen.


----------



## Cazor (7. Dezember 2010)

Keilthan schrieb:


> Neid + todmüde nach 6,5 stunden? aso aso




keineswegs, warum auch + wenn ich als normal arbeitender Mensch von 00:30 Uhr an 6,5 Stunden zocken soll fall ich zwischendurch schon um. Du nicht?


----------



## Aske333 (7. Dezember 2010)

xXx-Boon schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch arm mit Sprungstiefel über ein Auto zu hopsen um ins Fernsehn zu kommen.



Und ich finde es arm und dumm die Schuld dem Fernsehsender, der UNO, den Taliban und dem ganzen Rest des Universums in die Schuhe zu schieben, wenn sich besagter Sprungstiefel tragender Typ bei dem Versuch über ein Auto zu hopsen aufs Maul legt :-) (Trotzdem Gute Besserung von mir)


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

xXx-Boon schrieb:


> Es ist MEINE Meinung und ich darf es dumm und arm finden. Ich finde es auch arm mit Sprungstiefel über ein Auto zu hopsen um ins Fernsehn zu kommen.



Und ich darf deine Meinung dumm und arm finden..*g*
(Was übrigens nicht heißt, dass ich dich persönlich dumm und armselig finde, wie auch, kenn dich ja nicht...aber diese Differenzierung ist leider nicht weit verbreitet)


----------



## Philine (7. Dezember 2010)

Nicht aufregen, tief durchatmen und gut ist !!!

JEDER levelt so wie er es mag und fertig !


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Irgendwie....self-owned.


Hahaha ja ! Made my day xD ...


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. Dezember 2010)

bei uns auf n server sind auch shcon ein paar 84, und das in grade mal 11 stunden wenn man serverdown mitzählt.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2010)

ist ja auch nicht so superschwer recht schnell 85 zu werden, Erfahrungspunkte gibts in Massen.
Schwer ist halt nur der Server-Erste zu werden, da bedarf es schon mehr Koordination als blosses questen.


----------



## Shendria (7. Dezember 2010)

Finds immer wieder lustig, wie der Typ als Held des Tages gefeiert wird. Ohne seine Gilde würd der noch immer im Startgebiet rumkrebsen.....

Die ganze "Ehre" gebührt sicher net ihm, sondern nur seinen Gildies, die sich für sowas bereiterklären...


----------



## lord just (7. Dezember 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir den Arsenallink ansehe frage ich mich wie er das geschaft haben soll? Mit Accountgebundenen Klamotten?



es geht hier um athene "the world best paladin".
der hat schon in nem video damals erklärt wie er es in der zeit schafft und man braucht auch nicht so viele leute.

im prinzip macht der nix anderes als mobtagging. er pullt sich ne große gruppe zusammen, macht einmal weihe damit die mob ihm gehören und 2 kollegen bomben die mobs weg. wichtig ist dann nur zu wissen wo man das machen kann, weil man viele mobs braucht, die auch schnell wieder da sind.


----------



## Stetto (7. Dezember 2010)

Also gefühlt geht das auch deutlich schneller als damals bei wotlk. Ich hab noch nicht wirklich viel und nicht wirklich schnell gelevelt und bin schon 82.


----------



## Arasouane (7. Dezember 2010)

Das sind lächerliche 6.5h, die eine Gruppe investiert hat.

Was im Leben hat den schon Sinn? Die Frage ist so alt, wie es unsere rechte Gehirnhälfte gibt.

Ich sehe ein Team, das 6.5h lang sicher eine fetzten Guadi hatte und als Team was zustande gebracht haben, was nur einem Ruhm einbringt. 

Hier kann man Tugenden wie Selbstlosigkeit und Teamgeist erkennen. Etwas, was in einer random-kack-WoW-Welt (ja, kacke) mit der Lupe zu suchen ist.
Ich hab schon 6.5h in den Sand gesetzt, weil ich unbedingt einen auf Kultur machen wollte und 2 Internationale Sneak-Preview Filme im Kino angeschaut hab die gääähnend langweilig waren 

Lg Ara


----------



## Cazor (7. Dezember 2010)

bei mir aufm Server gabs heut früh vor der Arbeit (5:30 Uhr) auf Allieseite noch keinen 83er (der on war). 
Tut ja auch nicht not, was soll man sonst Weihnachten tun vor Langeweile...
Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme werd ich gemütlich losleveln. 
OK- fein von Athene, dass er gezeigt hat, wie es gehen kann, aber nix für mich. 
So einen Erfolg pack ich in eine Sparte mit Winziger Smaragdgrüner Welpling farmen oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2010)

Meine Meinung dazu: Hätte die Gilde die ganze Kraft und Arbeit in gemeinnützige Sachen(das Zeug in RL mein ich, nicht in WoW) investiert, wäre wohl etwas produktives rausgekommen, was wirklich etwas gebracht hätte.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung. :S


----------



## Kotnik (7. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu: Hätte die Gilde die ganze Kraft und Arbeit in gemeinnützige Sachen(das Zeug in RL mein ich, nicht in WoW) investiert, wäre wohl etwas produktives rausgekommen, was wirklich etwas gebracht hätte.
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung. :S



Und hättest DU deine Zeit in was produktives gesteckt, anstatt hier zu schreiben...
Siehst du wo das hinführt? Genau, nirgendwohin...was ist das denn für ein alberner Vorwurf...tsts


Ach ja, auf Senjin hats ~13.45 DING gemacht und ein Priester war Realmfirst-85...*g*

Kein wunder bei den paar läppischen EP, dies braucht....1,6Mio auf 81 und 2,1 Mio auf 82...


----------



## Versace83 (7. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 6.5h in den Sand gesetzt, weil ich unbedingt einen auf Kultur machen wollte und 2 Internationale Sneak-Preview Filme im Kino angeschaut hab die gääähnend langweilig waren
> 
> Lg Ara



lass mich raten... wegen einer Frau?!


----------



## Redrak (7. Dezember 2010)

schnatze schrieb:


> Durchschnittliches Itemlevel 250
> und keinerlei letzte ereignisse. keine questitems bekommen usw...
> würde mich schon interessieren wie das ging..



Ich vermute mal dass der seit 0:00 dadran sitzt und jetzt immer noch am Zocken ist weshalb im Arsenal nichts neues angezeigt wird,weil solnage du spielst lädt das i-wie keine neuen Daten!


----------



## Ermo (7. Dezember 2010)

Das ist Athene , der hat doch fast alle Rekorde was "Powerleveln" angeht.


----------



## Darequi (7. Dezember 2010)

Malle hat gerade nach Druide, Magier den dritten "first 85" - Priester


----------



## Versace83 (7. Dezember 2010)

ist doch dann "3rd 85"


----------



## williisdead (7. Dezember 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> ist doch dann "3rd 85"



stimmt! lol...


----------



## Luminesce (7. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ach ja, auf Senjin hats ~13.45 DING gemacht und ein Priester war Realmfirst-85...*g*
> 
> Kein wunder bei den paar läppischen EP, dies braucht....1,6Mio auf 81 und 2,1 Mio auf 82...



ja das war weltklasse!

er ist sogar in "meiner" gilde *g*


----------



## Azerak (7. Dezember 2010)

Stufe 80 erreicht vor 10 Stunden

Stufe 85 erreicht vor 10 Stunden

Wer findet den Fehler bei dem Link des ersten Posts? xP


----------



## Quietsch (7. Dezember 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Stufe 80 erreicht vor 10 Stunden
> 
> Stufe 85 erreicht vor 10 Stunden
> 
> Wer findet den Fehler bei dem Link des ersten Posts? xP


den fehler, dass die level achievements seit einiger zeit verbuggt sind meinst du?
laut denen hab ich auch 70 & 80 an einem tag gemacht...


----------



## elrazzor (7. Dezember 2010)

komisch an ihm finde ich das er nur diesen erfolg hat aber laut erfolgen nicht eine einzige quest gemacht hat. im aktivitätsfeed steht auch gar nix von dungeonbossen geschweige den von irgendwelchen items die er bekommen hat....komisch


----------



## -Baru- (7. Dezember 2010)

Das Arsenal hat noch nie Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder Aktualität gehabt.


----------



## Gnorfal (7. Dezember 2010)

Was is schon World First im Vergleich zu 

World 6.666.666 er?

Nix!


----------



## Kremlin (7. Dezember 2010)

athene, anyone?


----------



## Gnorfal (7. Dezember 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> athene, anyone?


Athene? Ist das nich dieser Looser aus den Youtube Videos vor dem nur seine Mama Angst hat?


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2010)

gratz


----------



## Kremlin (7. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Athene? Ist das nich dieser Looser aus den Youtube Videos vor dem nur seine Mama Angst hat?



ein l*o*ser, der mit seiner art von unterhaltung wohl ganz erfolgreich ist, ja.


----------



## amdintel (7. Dezember 2010)

und nächste woche heulen das der content durch ist


----------



## Versace83 (7. Dezember 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ein l*o*ser, der mit seiner art von unterhaltung wohl ganz erfolgreich ist, ja.




ganz ehrlich... seit heute noch nie von dem gehoert.


----------



## -Migu- (7. Dezember 2010)

Und jetzt darf der 2 Wochen rumgammeln bis die ersten nachgezogen sind und er auch in Inis kann.. Ich kanns net verstehen wie man daran Freude haben kann... 
Naja trotzdem Gz...


----------



## -Migu- (7. Dezember 2010)

Edit: Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso der Post 2 Mal kam, sorry.


----------



## williisdead (7. Dezember 2010)

elrazzor schrieb:


> komisch an ihm finde ich das er nur diesen erfolg hat aber laut erfolgen nicht eine einzige quest gemacht hat. im aktivitätsfeed steht auch gar nix von dungeonbossen geschweige den von irgendwelchen items die er bekommen hat....komisch



weiter vorne habe ich nen link gepostet - da kannste sehen wie die das gemacht haben.


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2010)

mein server ist voll will endlich lvln


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Leute in 6 Stunden 85 Werden Hat Blizz irgenwas Falschgemacht.
gestern eine Stunde nach Cata Start Ploppten Schon erster kräuterfuzi,Paar minuten Später Erster Angelmeister und dann kam Alchi Juwe.Alles nach 3 Stunden.
Sorry Aber geht nichts mit rechten Dingen zu.Ich hatte mir gewünscht das Blizz mehr Ep Pro Lv macht oder erst die Lv stufen mit der Zeit Freischaltet,
Aber Sowie wie es Aussieht sag ich nur WOLTK Reloadet.Schade BLizz Echt Schade.


----------



## Cantharion (7. Dezember 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Und jetzt darf der 2 Wochen rumgammeln bis die ersten nachgezogen sind und er auch in Inis kann.. Ich kanns net verstehen wie man daran Freude haben kann...



Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, aber wems Spaß macht!


----------



## -Baru- (7. Dezember 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, aber wems Spaß macht!



Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass es eventuell nur ein Zweitaccount war, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Bans nicht gerade gering ist.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Gilde es eher als Wettstreit gesehen hat.


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Wenn Leute in 6 Stunden 85 Werden Hat Blizz irgenwas Falschgemacht.
> gestern eine Stunde nach Cata Start Ploppten Schon erster kräuterfuzi,Paar minuten Später Erster Angelmeister und dann kam Alchi Juwe.Alles nach 3 Stunden.
> Sorry Aber geht nichts mit rechten Dingen zu.Ich hatte mir gewünscht das Blizz mehr Ep Pro Lv macht oder erst die Lv stufen mit der Zeit Freischaltet,
> Aber Sowie wie es Aussieht sag ich nur WOLTK Reloadet.Schade BLizz Echt Schade.



Kräuter bin ich server 2ter geworden beim farmen :>


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2010)

Wie ihr euch alle ab lächerlichen Statistiken aufgeilt/abheult..


----------



## Kremlin (7. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcD5rQJONV4&feature=sub

kk


----------



## Frauenversteher (7. Dezember 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Kräuter bin ich server 2ter geworden beim farmen :>


Wenn man keine Arbeit hat(war jetzt eine reine Vermutung anhand deines Avatars), kann man das auch schaffen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass es eventuell nur ein Zweitaccount war, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Bans nicht gerade gering ist.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Gilde es eher als Wettstreit gesehen hat.


Klar, wenn der Char auf deinem 2. Account auch erbarmungsloser Gladi ist... :>


----------



## Benegeserit (7. Dezember 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Arbeit hat(war jetzt eine reine Vermutung anhand deines Avatars), kann man das auch schaffen



aha sehr gut erkannt, jemand hat zwei 80ziger, und im avatar nen baby auf dem arm, ja dann ist man arbeitslos!!!

der kommentar darunter von wegen was mit 1942 ist genauso... toll!!!

zum thema, toll er ist 85, und jetzt?^^
sack reis und so...


----------



## norp (7. Dezember 2010)

Hat vermutlich länger gedauert die Credits zu tippen als den Worldfirst einzusacken.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (7. Dezember 2010)

ich dachte es gibt keinen rassenchange zu goblin/worgen?


----------



## noiseatnight (7. Dezember 2010)

Ein Gz an alle die es bis jetzt auf 85 geschafft haben, ein langer Weg war es ja wohl nicht. Man konnte heute den ganzen Tag beobachten, wie einer nach dem anderen Realm First bekommen hatte. Ob Schamane, Paladin oder Magier alle waren dabei. Schade für Euch wir anderen fangen erst an den Catacysm zu erforschen. All die neuen Gebiete von 80- 85 oder die Worgen mit dem super Startgebiet. Golins mit ihrer neuen Welt. Archäologie oder die Berufe auf den neusten Skill bringen. Schade ich hoffe nicht das ich in einer Woche von euch höre, wie langweilig doch Cata ist

Gz Gz GZ 

Ich habe mir eine Worgin gemacht, eine Jägerin mit einem ziemlich fetten^^ Pet. Und ich queste mich durch die neue Welt. Mein Main liegt zur Zeit brach, weil ich so viel Neues erleben möchte.


----------



## viehdieb (7. Dezember 2010)

Amazon sei Dank, ich hab mein Cata noch nichtmal. Ich hoffe darauf, dass es morgen in der Post ist.

Ich finde es schade, dass jetzt schon Level 85 Charaktere rumspringen. Das Spiel ist nichtmal 24 Stunden verfügbar. Wesentlicher Spielinhalt eines Rollenspiels (ich zähl mal WoW im Groben dazu) ist die Charakterentwicklung und die sollte eine gewisse Zeit in Ansruch nehmen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich auch so, dass einige Spieler beim Mitternachsverkauf waren und direkt losgelegt haben. Nicht gerade gesund, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Ilidianor (8. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hake es ab unter "Ausreizung der technischen Möglichkeiten der Spielmechanik", ziehe meinen Hut vor der findigen Gilde und stürze mich nachher selbst ins Getümmel, ohne Stress, aber mit der Ambition, auch bald 85 mit dem Main zu werden, gerade WEIL ich mich auf Cata gefreut hab.
> Wirklich alle Quests sehen, das kann ich dann in den weiteren Monaten. Weil ich seh das so: Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Main möglichst alle Gebiete seh und in 2 wochen 85 bin, sinkt die Motivation für die übrigen 80er schon, weil ich mti ihnen nur noch wiederhole, was ich bereits getan habe. Wenn ich aber jetzt durchdampfe und möglichst 85 werde, dann bleibt noch genug Unerledigtes, das ich gerne mit Twinks angehe. So gesehen bleibt mir so länger Spaß erhalten, weil ich dann parallel 85er Spaß habe UND TWink-Spaß UND mich auch früher auf die Startgebiete von Worgen/Gobbos stürzen kann..*g*
> 
> 
> Edit: Wie wärs einfach mal mit der einfachen empathischen Grundübung "FÜr andere freuen" ohne SChadenfreude, ohne Hohn, einfach mal ohne Hintergedanken sich für jemadnen freuen.



Genau so seh ich das auch!!!
Hätte es selber nicht besser schreiben können!


----------



## williisdead (8. Dezember 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Arbeit hat(war jetzt eine reine Vermutung anhand deines Avatars), kann man das auch schaffen



was ist das denn für ein kommentar?
sorry, das ist "unterste schublade"!


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Dezember 2010)

ich habe gestern mal /who 85 eingegeben, soviele 85er waren es nicht, so um die 10 oder so.
Ich hoffe natürlich auch, so schnell wie möglich 85 zu werden, aber mehr als ein Level ist zur Zeit (Arbeit, Familie) nicht drin.
Hätte mir doch mal freinehmen sollen ^^


----------



## rotti08 (8. Dezember 2010)

diese kommentare sind doch immer die selben das man keine arbeit hat etc... einfach nur dumm... in der heutigen zeit haben leute auch an anderen tagen frei als sonnabend und sonntag,sind krank, haben urlaub etc.warum sollten sie es denn nicht schaffen bzw hochlvln, aber ich persönlich hätte garkeine lust so durchs neue addon zu rushen..... nichts gesehn von ,aber 85.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Dezember 2010)

Da hatte einfach jemand Angst um seinen Platz in seiner Profi-Roxxor-Raidgilde. Wer nicht gleich mitzieht wird aussortiert. Also von mir kommt heute nur ein lauwarmes "Mein Beileid" statt ein GZ.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Dezember 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Da hatte einfach jemand Angst um seinen Platz in seiner Profi-Roxxor-Raidgilde. Wer nicht gleich mitzieht wird aussortiert. Also von mir kommt heute nur ein lauwarmes "Mein Beileid" statt ein GZ.


na, erste und letzte Seite überflogen, nichts verstanden und trotzdem seinen Senf dazugeben? Mein Beileid dazu!


----------



## Kerbe (8. Dezember 2010)

naja die jetzt so schnell 85 sind langweilen sich jetzt


----------



## GloraX (8. Dezember 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> ah... schutzpala...
> 
> alles pullen pullen pullen PULLEN!
> und tottanken...
> ...



Mitlerweile hat der 2 Heilig skillungen.. LOL?!


----------



## Kotnik (8. Dezember 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> naja die jetzt so schnell 85 sind langweilen sich jetzt



Sorry, aber das ist doch eine absolut dümmliche Aussage. NAtürlich besteht der Content zu nicht unwesentlichen Teilen aus dem Leveln, aber eigentlich beginnt das spiel erst so richtig auf dem max-level. so wars zu classic, so wars schon immer und ich finde es schon lustig, wenn man jetzt am ende geflamed wird, wenn man das jetzt behauptet. Es wäre eher traurig, wenn man auf 85 ankommt und nichts zu tun hat.

Überhaupt, warumm sollte man sich langweilen? Meine Güte, Wie soll man denn NICHT schnell 85 werden bei diesem Addon? Ich mag Cata, aber die LEvelkurve ist bei WEITEM nicht so, wie es angekündigt war. Von wegen "dauert so lang wie 10 Level". So ein Quatsch. Ich finde man muss sich schon anstrengen, um NICHT nach wenigen Tagen 85 zu sein...


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

also ich find es schade, dass es schon so schnell geht. Das er es geschafft hat verdient "Annerkennung" er hat sich als Ziel gesetzt als erster 85 zu werden und hat das weltweite Wettrennen gewonnen. Und ich mein 6 Stunden ist ja jetzt auch kein krasses 48 Stunden, gesundheitsgefährdendes Dauerspielen! 6 Stunden hab ich gestern auch gespielt hab einfach meine Arbeitszeit getauscht. Hab am Wochenende gearbeitet und dafür gestern und heute frei... Kollege hats gefreut wollte eh tauschen und ich hab so einen "Tausch" gut und für cata frei .

Aber ich habe nicht vor so schnell wie möglich 85 zu sein. Mir geht es sogar viel viel zu schnell! Ich hab gestern ca. 7 Stunden gespielt und bin jetzt 82,5. Und dabei hab ich mir eigentlich sogar Zeit gelassen. Hab jeden Questtext gelesen. Gebiete erkundet usw.. Ich bin nur durchs questen schon so "weit". Heute Abend werd ich sicherlich 83 und wenn ich am Wochenende spielen könnte wäre ich da wahrscheinlich schon 85 so dauert es vielleicht noch eine Woche länger. Aber mir geht es zu schnell. Und ich mein wie soll man sich noch mehr Zeit lassen!?

Sagt mal müssen andere Klassen eigentlich auch nicht reggen also essen und trinken? Oder ist das nur bei mir so (palatank)? Ich hab noch nicht einen Spieler gesehen, der gesessen und etwas gegessen bzw. getrunken hat.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Dezember 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also ich find es schade, dass es schon so schnell geht. Das er es geschafft hat verdient "Annerkennung" er hat sich als Ziel gesetzt als erster 85 zu werden und hat das weltweite Wettrennen gewonnen. Und ich mein 6 Stunden ist ja jetzt auch kein krasses 48 Stunden, gesundheitsgefährdendes Dauerspielen! 6 Stunden hab ich gestern auch gespielt hab einfach meine Arbeitszeit getauscht. Hab am Wochenende gearbeitet und dafür gestern und heute frei... Kollege hats gefreut wollte eh tauschen und ich hab so einen "Tausch" gut und für cata frei .
> 
> ...


also essen oder trinken brauchte ich auch nicht, habe den Eindruck, daß viele der neuen 
Getränke & Speisen nur noch für irgendwelche EssesoundsovieleSpeisenausCata-Erfolge im Spiel ist.
Selbst in den neuen Instanzen habe ich noch kein einziges mal gesehen, daß einer der Mitspieler gegessen oder getrunken hat.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> also essen oder trinken brauchte ich auch nicht, habe den Eindruck, daß viele der neuen
> Getränke & Speisen nur noch für irgendwelche EssesoundsovieleSpeisenausCata-Erfolge im Spiel ist.
> Selbst in den neuen Instanzen habe ich noch kein einziges mal gesehen, daß einer der Mitspieler gegessen oder getrunken hat.



Ja das finde ich schade! Ich weiß noch zu BC Zeiten musste ich ständig beim Händler vorbei und mir Nachschub holen, weil ich nichts mehr zu trinken hatte... und wenn man nicht mal in den Instanzen trinken muss um Mana aufzufüllen ist das doch sehr schade.


----------



## Kotnik (8. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das mit den Instanzen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gestern mit Level 81 Vortexgipfel geheilt, da gabs schon den ein oder anderen manaintensiven Kampf. Aber ich bin auch Heiler. Wie es als DD aussieht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Naja, das mit den Instanzen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gestern mit Level 81 Vortexgipfel geheilt, da gabs schon den ein oder anderen manaintensiven Kampf. Aber ich bin auch Heiler. Wie es als DD aussieht, keine Ahnung.



Als DD (hab Hexe gestern abend getestet) braucht man (noch) keine Pausen - Mana immer voll, beim questen wie beim Bosskampf, kein Vergleich zu BC-Zeiten. Naja 2,5h spielen und über 1 Level gemacht, dachte auch das dauert ein wenig länger...


----------



## xyzc (8. Dezember 2010)

naja also ganz so zu glauben mag ich das nich das er der erste lvl 85 spieler iss denn er hat keine heldentat dafür bekommen,und die gibt es meines wissens nach aber dafür von daher glaube ich das nich ganz so recht bis 
mir einer das gegen teil zeigen kann. aber wenn dem doch so iss dann gz dazu,aber viel vom spiel wird er damit auch nich mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Trez (8. Dezember 2010)

xyzc schrieb:


> naja also ganz so zu glauben mag ich das nich das er der erste lvl 85 spieler iss denn er hat keine heldentat dafür bekommen
> ...



Könnte auch einfach mit einem Servertrans zusammenhängen - nach einem Servertransfer hat man einen 60 Tage "Cooldown" bevor man irgendwelche Serverfirsts holen kann.
Gilt für Raids als auch für Level etc.


----------



## Anâkin-Nathrezim (8. Dezember 2010)

Athene!!! Best Pala of the world 

Ich mag den Kerl und gratuliere ihm zu einem weiteren World First. Er hat ja glaube jetzt 3 die er sein Eigen nennt. 1-70, 70-80, 80-85


----------



## 19Chico73 (8. Dezember 2010)

Mein Respekt gebührt nicht ihm, sondern den Leuten die ihm geholfen haben das zu schaffen.

Bei uns auf dem Server war der erste um 10 Uhr soweit. Keine Ahnung wie der das gemacht hatt.
Heute Nachts um 2 Uhr hatte ich es auch endlich. 
Ich habe ziemlich genau 24 Std gebraucht, war aber nicht einmal in einer Gruppe und in keiner Instanz. Ich habe einfach nur gechillt gelevelt und mir alle Videos schön zu Ende angeguckt, damit ich auch was von der Lore mitbekomme.
Da ich mir zum Cata Start schon dachte, das die Startgebiete zu Anfang überfüllt sein werden, habe ich mich erstmal in Uldum hingehockt und gechillt 2 Stunden geangelt zu Beginn.

Und nein, ich bin kein Hartzler, ich arbeite auf m Bau und da geht zur Zeit nichts wegen dem schlechten Wetter.


----------



## loWnl1337 (8. Dezember 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Mein Respekt gebührt nicht ihm, sondern den Leuten die ihm geholfen haben das zu schaffen.
> 
> Bei uns auf dem Server war der erste um 10 Uhr soweit. Keine Ahnung wie der das gemacht hatt.
> Heute Nachts um 2 Uhr hatte ich es auch endlich.
> ...



so geht das auch richtig ... world 1st gut und schön ... dennoch geht der spaß vor und vorallem hat er das nur gemacht
um seine "Forschungen" vorran zu bringen zu publisizieren .... Athene kann trotzdem zocken und ist zwar teilweise
bissal zu agro ... und übertrieben drauf aber in ordnung^^

Gz^^


----------



## Thoor (8. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich froh das ich seit September kein WoW mehr spiele (: ich muss zugeben cata juckt mich echt unglaublich doll in den Fingern, scheint wirklich extrem geil zu sein aber irgendwie hab ich kein geld und keine zeit mehr :s aber sorry, 6.5 stunden nach release auf maxlvl zu sein zeugt irgendwie davon, das man echt nichts besseres zu tun hat...


----------



## heiduei (8. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub, er hat die mobs angetabt und dann haben andere die mobs für ihn gekillt


----------



## Volusenus (8. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde es auch enttäuschend, dass das Leveln so schnell geht. Ich spiele wirklich nicht übermäßig viel und habe schon zwei meiner 80er auf Stufe 81. Bei den vielen Mobs und den vielen Quests, bei denen man kaum fünf Meter gehen muss, ist das ja auch kein Wunder. Und es hieß doch tatsächlich, dass es länger dauert, dass es schwieriger ist, usw. Davon merke ich nichts.

Und an alle, die aufs Leveln schimpfen: WoW ist ein Rollenspiel und da ist Leveln DER wesentliche Bestandteil.

Man könnte doch sonst auch alles beim Alten lassen und nur alle paar Monate eine neue Raid-Ini einbauen. Dann könnte man sich das Leveln ersparen...


----------



## Efstan (8. Dezember 2010)

da heulen echt leute, dass mit einem von seiner wsl in wotlk 10000 hochgespielten chars die lore von nem ausgelutschtem drops nicht mitbekommen hat... ohja. wenns euch nicht passt/interessiert, dass es leute gibt, die gerne in einem wettstreit teilnehmen, WARUM postet ihr dann in einen solchen thread?


ich meine das ist so wie, "ööh der hat 2.5k arena rating ööh suchti ööh der macht kein pve und bekommt die pvelore nich mit öööh nooob öööh". meiner meinung nach kann man auf solche meinungen verzichten.

btw, wenn ihr findet leveln gehe zu schnell, dann rerolled doch nen ganz neuen char, die neuen "classic" quests haben ein haufen lore und man braucht immernoch etwa zwei wochen um mit dem questen auf 80(?) zu kommen

p.s. das aufsteigen in wow endet nie, es wechselt nur die form vom questleveln zu dungeon farmen zu raiden/pvp. der erste, der wow durchgespielt hat, bekommt nen lutscher von mir.


----------



## Gintaar (8. Dezember 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch enttäuschend, dass das Leveln so schnell geht. Ich spiele wirklich nicht übermäßig viel und habe schon zwei meiner 80er auf Stufe 81. Bei den vielen Mobs und den vielen Quests, bei denen man kaum fünf Meter gehen muss, ist das ja auch kein Wunder. Und es hieß doch tatsächlich, dass es länger dauert, dass es schwieriger ist, usw. Davon merke ich nichts.
> 
> Und an alle, die aufs Leveln schimpfen: WoW ist ein Rollenspiel und da ist Leveln DER wesentliche Bestandteil.
> 
> Man könnte doch sonst auch alles beim Alten lassen und nur alle paar Monate eine neue Raid-Ini einbauen. Dann könnte man sich das Leveln ersparen...



Na dann spiel einfach mal ein bischen weiter. Die Levelkurve ganz anders als in Wotlk, wo man für das levelup von 79 auf 80 kaum mehr ep brauchte, als von 70 auf 71. Auf level 81 und 82 braucht man nur etwas unter 2 mio ep, aber dann braucht man 4 6 und schlußendlich 9 mio ep, bei nur wenig erhöhter gewonnener Erfahrung durch quests und mobs. Also für meine ersten beiden Level habe ich jeweils nur etwas unter 2 Stunden gebraucht, aber von 84 auf 85 habe ich heute fast den ganzen Tag gesessen. Ist also ein ordenltlicher Unterschied.


----------



## erdbeerkuche (9. Dezember 2010)

auch von mir nen dickes GZ. world first ist auf jeden fall ne klasse leistung von ihm UND seinem team 

und zu athene selber :

ich find seine videos super lustig, ode to powning ist einfach nur episch 

wers nicht kennt : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doWu17pb6Ys


----------



## madmurdock (9. Dezember 2010)

An die Leute, die meinen, man solle das Addon "geniessen" und die Quests erleben.

Der Typ, der das geschafft hat, ist ein Profispieler. Er hat vorher genaustens in der Beta eine perfekte Questroute gebaut, wusste genau wo er hinmusste, hat sich weder um "Non Quest Item Loot", noch um die Questbelohnungen usw gekuemmert.

Für die Leute ist halt das Spass, jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung davon.

Falls das mit der Zeit stimmt (die ist schon sehr krass), Respekt und gz von mir.

PS: Und ja, ich queste gemuetlich und les auch saemtliche Q Texte usw. ;P Ma davon hab hab ich Cata erst seit gestern. :>



Efstan schrieb:


> p.s. das aufsteigen in wow endet nie, es wechselt nur die form vom questleveln zu dungeon farmen zu raiden/pvp. der erste, der wow durchgespielt hat, bekommt nen lutscher von mir.



Sry, ich stimme bis dahin deinem Beitrag vollkommen zu, jedoch gibt es Leute, die zeitweise saemtlichen Content durch haben und jedenfalls fuer 2 Monate "WoW clear" haben. Das sind dann Leute, die schon vor dem Addon ueber 7000 QUests hatten (incl Char Transfer). Und ja, die haben auch Gladi/saemtliche HC pve modi Titel.

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben. Wenn es ihnen Spass macht, sollen se doch. :>


----------



## Feldheld (9. Dezember 2010)

Und wo sind die Busse?


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Dezember 2010)

Blödpost.... 
grml hab den Bus verpasst


----------



## Lynei (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab vorgestern abend angefangen zu lvln und stehe jetzt mit 84 in uldum .... zeitaufwand wohl gemerkt bei ~ 14std mal grob geschätzt. Ich frage mich echt wie die leute so schnell lvln. können ... und ich dachte, dass ich schon extrem suchte


----------



## Ashley (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man so schnell lvlt!
Ich hab im Juli angfangen, spiele hin und wieder (die woche vllt 7-10 Stunden) und bin mit meim Mainchar erst bei 77!
Brauchte gestern von 76 - 77 ganze 5 Stunden!

Naja keine ahnung was ich falsch mache...


----------

